# Solved: Network Timeout error



## capeo53 (May 25, 2005)

I appreciate any help anyone can give me on this problem. I used to be able to access a website http://www.packratwiki.com just fine. In the past 4 days though I have been unable to access it. I have tried using IE and Firefox on my desktop computer using XP. I also tried to access it from my laptop which has Vista using our wireless network with no luck. The only thing different I have done to my computer was add an external drive for storage. I have unplugged and uninstalled that though.

*Firefox: *
Network Timeout

The server at www.packratwiki.com is taking too long to respond.

The requested site did not respond to a connection request and the browser has stopped waiting for a reply.

* Could the server be experiencing high demand or a temporary outage? Try again later.
* Are you unable to browse other sites? Check the computer's network connection.
* Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.
* Still having trouble? Consult your network administrator or Internet provider for assistance.

*IE:*
Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address.

I have tried bypassing my router by plugging in directly to my cable modem with no luck. I have cleared all temp files, cookies, etc. I have tried pinging the site from the command prompt and get a Request Timed Out error. I have a friend who also uses comcast internet and lives nearby and she can access the site just fine.

I'm at a loss for anything else to try. I can't even decide where the block is coming from. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I can access it fine as well. Are you running any firewalls on your machine?

go to start > run > cmd > enter > tracert http://www.packratwiki.com and note the ip that it hangs and, if you could, post the results here.

to copy from the command prompt, just right click > select all > enter > come back here and right click > paste.

thanks,

v


----------



## capeo53 (May 25, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\>tracert http://www.packratwiki.com
Unable to resolve target system name http://www.packratwiki.com.

C:\Documents and Settings\>


----------



## capeo53 (May 25, 2005)

I do have several different things running on my computer - Mcafee, webroot, and superantispyware. I've also run a hijack this log if you would like for me to post the results.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

try tracert www.packratwiki.com, lose the http://. should look like this:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\valis>[COLOR="Red"][B]tracert www.packratwiki.com[/B][/COLOR]

Tracing route to packratwiki.com [207.210.105.82]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2   105 ms     7 ms     7 ms  74.219.116.149
  3     7 ms     9 ms     7 ms  ge-3-26-ur02.bearcreek.tx.houston.comcast.net [6
8.85.249.245]
  4     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  po-12-ur01.royalton.tx.houston.comcast.net [68.8
5.244.85]
  5    10 ms    11 ms    14 ms  po-11-ur02.royalton.tx.houston.comcast.net [68.8
5.244.90]
  6     *        9 ms    11 ms  po-14-ar02.royalton.tx.houston.comcast.net [68.8
5.244.93]
  7    11 ms     9 ms    14 ms  po-17-ar02.greenspoint.tx.houston.comcast.net [6
8.85.244.130]
  8    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  te-0-4-0-1-cr01.dallas.tx.ibone.comcast.net [68.
86.91.53]
  9    49 ms    51 ms    51 ms  pos-0-15-0-0-cr01.losangeles.ca.ibone.comcast.ne
t [68.86.85.137]
 10    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  TenGE13-2.br02.lax04.pccwbtn.net [63.218.51.17]

 11    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  gnax.ge2-13.br01.atl01.pccwbtn.net [63.216.31.13
0]
 12    70 ms    69 ms    70 ms  apollo.asmallorange.com [207.210.105.82]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\valis
```


----------



## capeo53 (May 25, 2005)

Sorry about that. Here is the new one:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Vikki>tracert www.packratwiki.com

Tracing route to packratwiki.com [207.210.105.82]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.10.10.1
2 7 ms 6 ms 4 ms c-3-0-ubr02.goochland.va.richmond.comcast.net [7
3.142.112.1]
3 6 ms 5 ms 6 ms ge-6-4-ur01.pocohontas.va.richmond.comcast.net [
68.86.175.77]
4 6 ms 9 ms 6 ms te-1-1-ur01.south.va.richmond.comcast.net [68.86
.172.105]
5 7 ms 8 ms 6 ms te-1-1-ur01.chesterfield.va.richmond.comcast.net
[68.86.172.25]
6 13 ms 7 ms 8 ms te-1-2-ar01.chesterfield.va.richmond.comcast.net
[68.86.172.70]
7 33 ms 16 ms 16 ms 68.86.91.117
8 18 ms 16 ms 18 ms pos-0-5-0-0-cr01.mclean.va.ibone.comcast.net [68
.86.85.218]
9 19 ms 17 ms 19 ms 68.86.89.54
10 41 ms 40 ms 39 ms gnax.ge2-13.br01.atl01.pccwbtn.net [63.216.31.13
0]
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Vikki>


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, you are obviously getting out. I'd call your ISP and provide them that info and ask why it's stopping at 63.216.31.130.

Can you ping that by IP?


----------



## capeo53 (May 25, 2005)

Yep, can ping that just fine:

C:\Documents and Settings\Vikki>ping 63.216.31.130

Pinging 63.216.31.130 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 63.216.31.130: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=240
Reply from 63.216.31.130: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=240
Reply from 63.216.31.130: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=240
Reply from 63.216.31.130: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=240

Ping statistics for 63.216.31.130:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 38ms, Maximum = 41ms, Average = 39ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Vikki>

I will try to contact them. I appreciate the help. Since a neighbor can access the site I had assumed that maybe it was not an ISP issue but something just with me.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nope, you are getting out fine, but you are getting stopped at that node, for some reason or other. I'd contact the ISP, let them know what the tracert returns,. and let them know you can ping that IP but for some reason can't get past it. At this point, it's pretty much out of your hands.


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

I had the same problem.
Try running run winsock XP fix. It worked for me.

http://majorgeeks.com/download4372.html


----------



## capeo53 (May 25, 2005)

Thank you for the idea Cisco - I did indeed run that previously when I had looked through various threads on here before posting my own, and had no luck with this situation.

I have contacted comcast - the online support person was pretty ignorant and helped none. She had me submit the website to http://www.comcastsupport.com/Forms/NET/blockedprovider.asp - that did not help at all as comcast isn't blocking the site.

I finally called their tech support and actually got a very intelligent gentleman who was willing to listen to everything I had done and help me try a few things. He was still unable to figure out what was going on. Get this, their tech support people for their internet service can not access the internet. He ended up writing up a ticket for me to request programmers to try to figure out what was going on.

I really appreciate the help. It was much easier to talk to these people knowing that I was not actually the problem  If I ever find out what was going on, I will post the results to this in hopes that it will help someone else.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

please do....curious what the resolution is, as I use comcast myself; I've found their tech support to be somewhat obstinate, until I tell them I work in IT networking, then they all just fall over themselves trying to drop the latest buzzwords. 

but yeah, very curious to see what the resolution is. I'd continue to keep trying, as this very easily could be scheduled maintenance that comcast is totally unaware of; that node is in Georgia, I believe, and just googling the IP turned up a few interesting hits.


----------



## uknowying (Dec 12, 2008)

i have the same problem when i access one site. (asgard.nexon.co.jp) but when i ping it "request timed out" and if i use another network with my laptop, i could access that website
is that mean: they block my ip address? Please help me

i also find out another thing. i could access www.nexon.co.jp, but i could not access any website which has a format that like xxxxx.nexon.co.jp. i really dont know wut happen. i contact the technology department of my network server and they have no solotion

here is my ping and tracert:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\uknowying>ping asgard.nexon.co.jp

Pinging asgard.nexon.co.jp [218.40.61.203] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 218.40.61.203:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C:\Users\uknowying>tracert asgard.nexon.co.jp

Tracing route to asgard.nexon.co.jp [218.40.61.203]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 9 ms 192.168.4.6
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 757 ms 1154 ms 541 ms gig-2-15-nycmnyhubk-rtr01.nyc.rr.com [24.29.98.1
21]
4 * 765 ms 411 ms tengig1-0-0-nycmnyrdc-rtr1.nyc.rr.com [24.29.157
.2]
5 * 174 ms * tenge-4-2-0-nwrknjmd-rtr1.nyc.rr.com [24.29.97.1
8]
6 271 ms 89 ms 337 ms tenge-5-0-0-nycsnyoo-rtr1.nyc.rr.com [24.29.119.
165]
7 567 ms 328 ms 639 ms xe-8-0-0.edge2.NewYork2.Level3.net [4.71.190.41]

8 470 ms 541 ms 330 ms vlan69.csw1.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.68.16.62]
9 31 ms 150 ms 228 ms ae-64-64.ebr4.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.69.134.113]

10 384 ms 655 ms * ae-2.ebr4.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.69.135.185]
11 618 ms * 1201 ms ae-94-94.csw4.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.69.134.254]

12 539 ms 590 ms * ae-31-99.car1.SanJose2.Level3.net [4.68.18.203]

13 318 ms 351 ms 689 ms KDDI-AMERIC.car1.SanJose2.Level3.net [4.59.0.10]

14 356 ms 629 ms 398 ms pacbb001.kddnet.ad.jp [124.211.34.121]
15 905 ms 645 ms 345 ms otecbb103.kddnet.ad.jp [203.181.100.221]
16 653 ms 2016 ms * cm-ote122.kddnet.ad.jp [124.211.33.75]
17 240 ms 274 ms 232 ms 125.29.26.2
18 264 ms 360 ms 214 ms d48i140.bbx.ad.jp [218.40.48.140]
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.


----------

